# Iud removal and re-insertion



## jenna112604 (Oct 25, 2016)

I just want to verify that when billing for a removal and re-insertion of an IUD that you do not bill the removal code....Our practictioners literally just pull it out by the strings (typically no complications). This was ACOG's question of the month.  Our office was/has been billing the removal code 
with the new device. ACOG states a simple removal of an IUD during the same encounter as an IUD insertion is NOT separately billable, only when complications occur.
Thanks!!


----------



## danskangel313 (Oct 25, 2016)

I have nothing to reference you to, but I would say it's not separately billable if it's a simple removal. The reason being, you have to remove one before you can insert another. The charge to insert an IUD would include any work necessary to complete the procedure, eg, removing an existing IUD.


----------

